# Mk2 Wheel & Tyre Options



## ReTTro fit

This is a thread for people to post up there wheel and tyres sizes so others can get an idea of sizes etc for there car 
Add as much useful info as possible

I have 19" RS6 reps, mines S-line so sits 10mm lower
245 / 35 / 19. ET35 8.5j 



















































On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mk1f4n

Looking good 1 wheel, Sitting nice and flush


----------



## Kev C

Good Idea this thread :wink:

Here's mine on a 2009 TTS:

18" x 9.5" ISPIRI ISR1 (ET45) in Matt Graphite but soon to be Satin Black,
Tyres size is 245/4/18


----------



## mk1f4n

Nice one Kev C, I cant see from the photo but are your wheels sitting about flush then ? Love a dark wheel on a silver TT to


----------



## ReTTro fit

Kev c
You haven't put tyre size or ride height mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Kev C

1wheelonly said:


> Kev c
> You haven't put tyre size or ride height mate
> 
> Sorted :lol:
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Kev C

mk1f4n said:


> Nice one Kev C, I cant see from the photo but are your wheels sitting about flush then ? Love a dark wheel on a silver TT to


In all honesty they're not as dark as they appear ion the pics and that's why i'm going to repaint them in Satin Black as i'm not keen on the existing matt finish.

At the 45 offset they sit perfectly flush with the wheel arches


----------



## jaybyme

Oem 20" forged rims, ET52, 8mm spacers fitted with 255-30-20 Dunlop Sport Maxx Race tyres
Lowered with MSS adjustable springs.


----------



## Joachim

Jaybyme >

Can mss lower more than showed on your picture ?


----------



## MrQaud

My new TT - picked it up last week. 245 x 35 x 20. Not sure if lowered or not. Suspect it is. Speedo reads bang on according to my sat nav with this profile tyre (although I think the profile should be a 30 tyre to keep to factory rolling radius).
Offset is 45 and 8.5 width all round. 15 mm spacers on rear, no spacers on front.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Offset ???? 
Wheel size ????

I don't think people are getting the gist of the thread lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jaybyme

Joachim said:


> Jaybyme >
> 
> Can mss lower more than showed on your picture ?


My fronts are set as high as they go, and the rears are at about half


----------



## Bowen

1wheelonly said:


> Offset ????
> Wheel size ????
> 
> I don't think people are getting the gist of the thread lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Maybe give people a template to follow???

Wheel size= e.g 17/18/19 etc.
Wheel width = e.g 8/9/10j
Wheel offset= e.g ET52
Tyre brand= e.g hankook/toyo etc.
Tyre size- width/profile/diameter = 225/35/18 etc.

Then a pic obviously.


----------



## CaroB12

I have Audi OEM Speedlines
9J 245/40/18
Offset 52 and these are them


----------



## mk1f4n

Anymore ??


----------



## efunc

ReTTro fit said:


> This is a thread for people to post up there wheel and tyres sizes so others can get an idea of sizes etc for there car
> Add as much useful info as possible
> 
> I have 19" RS6 reps, mines S-line so sits 10mm lower
> 245 / 35 / 19. ET35 8.5j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Great thread this! A shame there aren't more examples though to build up the picture a bit more.

ReTTro, how have you found those reps? The stance is absolutely perfect. There's a set for sale round the corner from me, exactly the same size, width, offset. I'm still struggling to find some rims I like so I'm debating whether to get these reps or used OEM wheels for similar money. OEM ones would need spacers though to get the stance right. And standard A6 ET33 ones would just be too wide.

More contributions please.


----------



## ReTTro fit

My reps are spot on mate 
Still like brand new, no issues at all but I know the guy I got them from and he only supplies good quality wheels mate

I know some reps can be terrible

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nikos3008

Does this guy sell replica rs4 wheels bud in 19? Iknow your local to me so would be good to know for when i change mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate, the old and the new rs4's 
He'd get you anything mate

Let me know when your ready, I'd meet you up there, only 10 mins from my house, possibly get you a bit off them too

http://www.fowkesauto.com/

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nikos3008

Cheers mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc

Nice link that. There's a couple there that I prefer to any of the OEM ones I've seen, like ATS Twinlight or TSW Nurburgring, which are supposed to be really lightweight. The problem is I have no idea what quality of these are, but AFAIK ATS make alloys for Audi, so probably OEM quality.

Anyway, I don't want to make this a discussion, let's keep this thread all about offsets, widths and sizes!


----------



## s_robinson91

Here's mine...

S1 reps, 19", 8.5J, ET35 on my TTS so 10mm lower than standard.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Deffo think ET35 sits perfect

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nikos3008

ReTTro fit said:


> Deffo think ET35 sits perfect
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Agree sits flush any rubbing over bumps etc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc

ReTTro fit said:


> Deffo think ET35 sits perfect


Yep, I'm leaning that way, but that tends to rule out OEM rims, unless I go ET48 and add 12mm spacers all round. Good options though, and good to know the measurements in advance.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Nikos3008 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deffo think ET35 sits perfect
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Agree sits flush any rubbing over bumps etc?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Once I removed the bumper tabs mine was fine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## s_robinson91

ReTTro fit said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deffo think ET35 sits perfect
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Agree sits flush any rubbing over bumps etc?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I removed the bumper tabs mine was fine
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## efunc

Shame there's no wheel weights listed in this thread too. Maybe if it were a stick there'd be more contributions too.

Anyway, I'm considering a set of these:










However they are a staggered fit with the fronts ET42 - 8.5j and the rear ET38 - 9.5j

I can see that the fronts will fit fine, and may even benefit from a 5mm spacer, but what about the rears? Are they do'able?


----------



## Templar

Wider rears would induce more understeer remember :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Doable if you stretch the tyres

If not the fit fronts all round

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc

Yeah, ET38 & 9.5j is a fair bit of poke. What tyres are you running? Perhaps 235 would work, I've not tried 9.5j before.

Anyone else running this size on the rear? I think it might be quite common on the scirocco for example, but dunno about the TT


----------



## raj1980

Lorinwser RS6. 9.5j x 19 Et40 front and rear. Avon zz5 235/35/19. I should he gone for 245/35. Ride height just lowered the jack so higher than normal


----------



## efunc

That's making good progress by the look of things raj. Your tyres are pretty stretched, so do you think you've got enough clearance for 245? What about the rear of the TT, is there more clearance than the front for me to get away with ET38?


----------



## raj1980

efunc said:


> That's making good progress by the look of things raj. Your tyres are pretty stretched, so do you think you've got enough clearance for 245? What about the rear of the TT, is there more clearance than the front for me to get away with ET38?


I believe it should be OK if your car is not lowered loads. 245 will still be stretched which is what you will need as your rims will poke a little. I think you will get some rubbing if tyres are any wider


----------



## Dieseljuice

Hi ReTTro fit,

Love the alloys RS6 reps - are these from http://www.fowkesauto.com/ and what's the quality like? I've bought Ronal make alloys in the past and found them as good as OEM.

I have the 5 spoke TT alloys on an S line 2013 model and fancy 10 spoke Audi OEM though the one's you have look great.

Thing is mine are 18" and I prefer not to go bigger due to comfort.

Cheers


----------



## efunc

Dieseljuice said:


> Hi ReTTro fit,
> 
> Love the alloys RS6 reps - are these from http://www.fowkesauto.com/ and what's the quality like? I've bought Ronal make alloys in the past and found them as good as OEM.
> 
> I have the 5 spoke TT alloys on an S line 2013 model and fancy 10 spoke Audi OEM Speedlines though the one's you have look great.
> 
> Thing is mine are 18" and I prefer not to go bigger due to comfort.
> 
> Cheers


I agree, those reps do look good, and nice flush fit too. Ronal make rims for Audi don't they, like Rotors, so they will definitely be up to spec.

If you're interested in a trade I have 18" 10-spoke Audi Speedlines and am looking for a change, so will be happy to pass mine on. They are all kerbed though so will need a refurb. I'll PM you some pics anyway when I get a chance.

I have no idea what to go for myself. Gone off the Axe EX14s now and am back looking for OEM rims, although nothing much appeals.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Dieseljuice said:


> Hi ReTTro fit,
> 
> Love the alloys RS6 reps - are these from http://www.fowkesauto.com/ and what's the quality like? I've bought Ronal make alloys in the past and found them as good as OEM.
> 
> I have the 5 spoke TT alloys on an S line 2013 model and fancy 10 spoke Audi OEM though the one's you have look great.
> 
> Thing is mine are 18" and I prefer not to go bigger due to comfort.
> 
> Cheers


Yes they are from there mate and the quality is spot on

I was on 18" and had the same concern about comfort, however, the 19" with the Goodyear f1s are better than my 18"

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dieseljuice

Thanks for the reply: What make are they? Are they a straight swap and all clearances ok?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Don't know the make mate 
Yes direct fit, I went for a et35 so removed the bumper tabs 
All clearances ok

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Minulon

Hi all, I recently bought a 2011 2.0 TFSI model, I suppose I have the facelifted model with the S line exterior.

I have been looking around to get some bigger rims since the 17 don't look all that good imo, people have been mentioning that the S line is 10 mm lower than the regular version, how can I know mine is actually lower ? Since the gap between the wheel and fender is still quite large ?

Currently it has 17 inch rims with 245/45 R17 tires

Would love to make mine look like the red one from 'ReTTro fit'.


----------



## Stiff

Where are you based? I have some 19" OEM S-Line 'Peelers' in the garage you're welcome to try on to see how it sits. I'm near the Humber Bridge if you're not too far away.
They might be coming up for sale at some point in the near future too. 
Eta: Just noticed the foreign plates so it looks like you're pretty far away :lol:


----------



## Minulon

Yeah I'm all the way from Belgium kinda sucks  I'm still thinking about 18 or 19 inch, don't think from 17 to 18 will be worth the cost though, I have no idea about ride quality between the 2, if theres not a huge difference 19 will be my choice and the rims you are talking about look soooo good on a TT, I'm jealous haha


----------



## Stiff

The ride quality from 17" to 19" is very different. I loved mine on the 19"s as it corners like it's on rails and of course looks so much better but I must admit the ride on the 17"s I'm on now is so much more comfortable and smoother.
It depends what you're after for everyday driving.
Of course, 18"s may well be a happy medium between the two but I've no experience of a TT on 18"s.


----------



## Minulon

Hmm yea got to say though even with the 17's I'm on I still feel every bump in the road, it's still a 'sporty' car after all so I don't expect it to ride like a new A6 or anything like that, I just don't want to spend a ton of money on rims + wheels and then be like 'damn the car drives like crap now' :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Minulon said:


> Hmm yea got to say though even with the 17's I'm on I still feel every bump in the road, it's still a 'sporty' car after all so I don't expect it to ride like a new A6 or anything like that, I just don't want to spend a ton of money on rims + wheels and then be like 'damn the car drives like crap now' :lol:


Even if someone did spend a ton of mney on big wheels and tyres most convince themselves its fine and dont think " damn the car feels like crap now"

I went from genuine 18" oem TT alloys to genuine oem 19" RS amplified edition alloys and the ride has improved significantly.

May well be that the amplified edition alloys were limited run and made to a better standard than the 18" which are on loads of Audis. My new amplified alloys possibly made from better material which transfers less road noise to car, probably more perfectly symetrical also.

I am running Audi TT OEM amplified/RS 19" alloys on a facelift TT S-line and they look perfect.

Aspect Ratio:	35	Offset:	52
Rim Structure:	One Piece	Reference OE/OEM Number:	8J0 601 025 CP
Number of Studs:	5	Rim Diameter:	19
Metal Type:	Aluminium	Rim Width:	9J
Tyre Width:	255	Stud Diameter:	112
Manufacturer Part Number:	8J0 601 025 C


----------



## Minulon

Yea I made up my mind, going to buy some 19 inch rims, most likely silver ones since the Dakota gray is a pain to match with anything else other than silver hehe, thanks for the anwsers all !


----------



## Raffe

I've recently moved from the OEM 18" TTS wheels to aftermarket 19" wheels.

The ride has definitely suffered slightly going to the larger wheels but they look much better, and being 3.6kgs lighter per corner over the OEM wheels they offer a genuine performance advantage.

Need to be careful if you are going for OEM 19" wheels as they are much heavier than a performance orientated aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Iceblue

Raffe said:


> I've recently moved from the OEM 18" TTS wheels to aftermarket 19" wheels.
> 
> The ride has definitely suffered slightly going to the larger wheels but they look much better, and being 3.6kgs lighter per corner over the OEM wheels they offer a genuine performance advantage.
> 
> Need to be careful if you are going for OEM 19" wheels as they are much heavier than a performance orientated aftermarket wheels.


"Definitely suffered slightly" sounds significant. Have you noticed any road noise difference


----------



## Raffe

Tyre noise no worse, but ride is definitely firmer.

I have kept the same tyre width/rolling radius with the change in wheels so wouldn't expect there to be.


----------



## Stiff

Raffe said:


> Tyre noise no worse, but ride is definitely firmer.
> 
> I have kept the same tyre width/rolling radius with the change in wheels so wouldn't expect there to be.


Tyres on the 19"s are like rubber bands (well, in effect, I guess they all are) and there's very little, if any sidewall flex.
19"s to 17"s are like night and day so I imagine 18"s to 19"s to be noticeably firmer.


----------



## Minulon

Yea I do expect the ride to be quite a bit harder, my previous car was a Mini Cooper with aftermarket 17 inch rims with *215/40 R17 tyres* the sidewall on that was *3.4" inches (86 mm)*, if I would go on 19 inch rims on the TT with *245/35 R19 tyres* the sidewall would be the exact same, so I'm exprecting the ride to be quite similar, am I wrong in doing so ?

If the ride gets firmer I don't really mind, I'm just scared about more road noise at highway speeds, but from the previous post that doesn't seem to be the case that much?


----------



## Raffe

All the tyre manufacturers have a db rating for their tyres so you can compare.

I have gone from Michelin PS4 245/40 R18 with 71db to GY F1 Supersport 245/35 R19 with 72db so in theory the new tyres should be louder but can't say I have noticed.


----------



## Enky08

Minulon said:


> ... if I would go on 19 inch rims on the TT with *245/35 R19 tyres* the sidewall would be the exact same, so I'm exprecting the ride to be quite similar, am I wrong in doing so ?


Not sure what the TT tyre is from factory but RS is:

255 30 20
255 35 19
245 40 18

Generally if the wheels the same width (7.5j, 8.5j, 9j etc) and you want to keep same rolling radius you drop 5 from the profile every inch you increase. So 18" wheel will come with a 40 profile tyre, 19" wheels with a 35 profile. So as your wheel diameter increases your sidewall height decreases to keep overall tyre diameter the same.

Use

https://www.willtheyfit.com/wheels/


----------



## Raffe

255/35 R19 is the standard 19" OEM size, I kept the 245 as I am low on coilovers and this is actually closer to the 18" wheels rolling circumference than the 255.


----------



## Minulon

Yea I have already done my research on all of this a while back, now my *245/45 R17* tyres have a circumference of *80.6" (2047mm)*, *245/35 R19* tyres have a circumference of* 80.9" (2055mm)*.
The difference is neglectable (+ the diameter stays the same so will still look good in proportion to the car), used this site for all that https://tiresize.com/comparison/

I also went to a tyrecenter and they were going to sell me 245/45 R19 tyres which would be completely wrong, hence I'm doing all the research myself now haha :lol:


----------



## FNChaos

I posted this before, but worth bringing up again...

Stick to OEM rims or well-known / highly rated aftermarket companies (BBS, Enkei, OZ) even if they cost more.
Forged rims are preferable (but expensive) They are lighter and stronger (best choice for sports cars), but cast rims can be acceptable if made correctly.

Cheap / no-name brands are a *liability*. I personally know someone who rolled their car at freeway speed when one of his cheap knock-off rims shattered after hitting a pothole (forged rims typically bend on impact). Luckily he survived but his car was destroyed.

Nothing wrong with changing your rims to alter your car's look, but don't 'de-rate' your car's safety by replacing perfectly good factory rims for 'good-looking' crap. Form follows function.

Here is a quick read: http://speed.academy/why-wheel-manufacturing-method-load-rating-matter/


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Stiff said:


> Raffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre noise no worse, but ride is definitely firmer.
> 
> I have kept the same tyre width/rolling radius with the change in wheels so wouldn't expect there to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Tyres on the 19"s are like rubber bands (well, in effect, I guess they all are) and there's very little, if any sidewall flex.
> 19"s to 17"s are like night and day so I imagine 18"s to 19"s to be noticeably firmer.
Click to expand...

Not to me, ride has improve going from 18 to 19" and looks o much suited to a sports car.

Small wheels for pansies :lol:


----------



## ashfinlayson

Minulon said:


> Hmm yea got to say though even with the 17's I'm on I still feel every bump in the road, it's still a 'sporty' car after all so I don't expect it to ride like a new A6 or anything like that, I just don't want to spend a ton of money on rims + wheels and then be like 'damn the car drives like crap now' :lol:


Comfort vs looks is very subjective. But if you notice every bump in the road on 17s - on 19s you will notice there are actually 20x the number of bumps you thought there were


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Tyres on my 18" rims were 245/40/18 tyres on my 19 are 255/35/19

5mm less tyre wall width hasn't made any difference to my ride, in fact like I said feel ride improved due to better quality/construction of alloy wheels.


----------



## Tuscan12

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Tyres on my 18" rims were 245/40/18 tyres on my 19 are 255/35/19
> 
> 5mm less tyre wall width hasn't made any difference to my ride, in fact like I said feel ride improved due to better quality/construction of alloy wheels.


I think your slightly confused, the 40 & 35 in the tyre size refers to the aspect ratio (Height of the Tyre) and it's expressed as a percentage not in mm. Therefore the difference in height will be closer to 10mm.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

No one is confused, like you said 5-10mm is nothing.

My new wheels have improved the ride, like I have said now many times the wheels must be of better quality than my previous Audi wheels.

Also, bigger wheels handle larger pot holes better, small wheels are more likely to drop right inside a hole, bigger wheels ride over top.


----------



## Stiff

carlsicesilverTT said:


> My new wheels have improved the ride, like I have said now many times the wheels must be of better quality than my previous Audi wheels.


I would doubt very much that the 'quality' of wheels have anything do with it. Metals don't absorb impacts/vibrations etc in the same way that tyres do as tyres are made of rubber.



carlsicesilverTT said:


> Also, bigger wheels handle larger pot holes better, small wheels are more likely to drop right inside a hole, bigger wheels ride over top.


No. No they don't. Larger wheels should have the same rolling radius as smaller ones but the smaller ones will have more 'rubber' to absorb any shocks.
You don't see too many Defender workhorses on 22" Overfinch alloys. For a reason.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Stiff said:


> I would doubt very much that the 'quality' of wheels have anything do with it. Metals don't absorb impacts/vibrations etc in the same way that tyres do as tyres are made of rubber.
> 
> Larger wheels should have the same rolling radius as smaller ones but the smaller ones will have more 'rubber' to absorb any shocks.
> You don't see too many Defender workhorses on 22" Overfinch alloys. For a reason.


Yes, I understand what your saying, I'm glad I found someone with brains was throwing a line out there hahah!

I will knock this on the head because its a major exaggeration to say the ride changes significantly when you change wheel size.

It is another one of those please the masses type thing motoring magazines write in articles and everyone one goes along with it. Most people have smaller wheels i.e 14-17" wheels on their cars so it pleases them.

In reality, larger wheels look nicer and have only marginally harsher ride than smaller wheels.

I still 100% feel the ride improved slightly after installing my new set of wheels though, I am very happy.

If your running 17" wheels with your tyres at 40 psi then the ride will be worse than 19" running tyres at 30psi.


----------



## Minulon

Here I'm, still looking for new rims [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I found some very nice ones for sale not far from me. It are 8.5J 19 inch rims with ET 43, currently there are 255/35 R19 tyres on there. 
I'm really tempted to buy them since they look incredibe with the MK2 TT imo, I was looking around on forums to see if 8.5 rims with 255/35 would rub but found mixed anwsers.

*Anyone on this thread has experience with 8.5J R19 with 255/35 tyres ? *


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

The TT looks best with 9J rims, thats what come from factory in 18 and 19" sizes on facelift vehicles.

You want wheels that fill most of the wheel arch otherwise looks weak.


----------



## qooqiiu

Minulon said:


> Here I'm, still looking for new rims [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> I found some very nice ones for sale not far from me. It are 8.5J 19 inch rims with ET 43, currently there are 255/35 R19 tyres on there.
> I'm really tempted to buy them since they look incredibe with the MK2 TT imo, I was looking around on forums to see if 8.5 rims with 255/35 would rub but found mixed anwsers.
> 
> *Anyone on this thread has experience with 8.5J R19 with 255/35 tyres ? *


These tyres will stick out just over 2mm more than the genuine Audi wheel combo. No problems.

The only things I'd be worried about is how bulbous a 255 section tyre looks on a 8j wheel. Ideally a 235 or a 245 tyre would be used. Not a safety issue tho to use a 255 just an aesthetic one. Also aftermarket (cheap) wheels are heavier and that'll affect acceleration and steering feel. That might be a side issue for you tho..


----------



## Stiff

Minulon said:


> Here I'm, still looking for new rims [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> I found some very nice ones for sale not far from me. It are 8.5J 19 inch rims with ET 43, currently there are 255/35 R19 tyres on there.
> I'm really tempted to buy them since they look incredibe with the MK2 TT imo, I was looking around on forums to see if 8.5 rims with 255/35 would rub but found mixed anwsers.
> 
> *Anyone on this thread has experience with 8.5J R19 with 255/35 tyres ? *


Where are you based? I have a spare set of OEM 19" Peelers that you could try on and see what you think of the ride and look. 
I'm a few miles west of the Humber Bridge north bank.


----------



## Minulon

Stiff said:


> Minulon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm, still looking for new rims [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> I found some very nice ones for sale not far from me. It are 8.5J 19 inch rims with ET 43, currently there are 255/35 R19 tyres on there.
> I'm really tempted to buy them since they look incredibe with the MK2 TT imo, I was looking around on forums to see if 8.5 rims with 255/35 would rub but found mixed anwsers.
> 
> *Anyone on this thread has experience with 8.5J R19 with 255/35 tyres ? *
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you based? I have a spare set of OEM 19" Peelers that you could try on and see what you think of the ride and look.
> I'm a few miles west of the Humber Bridge north bank.
Click to expand...

I'm all the way from Belgium so that won't be possible, not really any active forums out here, thanks anyway !

Funny thing is the rims I'm going to look at are OEM 19" Peelers :lol: So the quality in theory should be better than replica's I hope. For the price they are advertised I can buy a new set of replica's + tyres so still have to make a choice about OEM or new replica's

They look very good on the MK2 TT imo. My car is also dakota gray so this picture is pretty much exactly how it will look.


----------



## Stiff

Doh! I've already asked you that earlier in the thread! I must keep up. My senile dementia is creeping in fast nowadays and I'm losing my way.


----------



## gutsu

My old tt facelift with 255 35 19 wheels.8.5j


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

gutsu said:


> My old tt facelift with 255 35 19 wheels.8.5j


The key with the big wheels is to have the s line suspension or coilovers, on my facelift 2013 I have s-line suspension so its sets the wheels off better. Also only put on wheels manufactured by Audi designed for the TT MK2 otherwise with 19 or 20" could get wheel rub.

Just sold my old 18" wheels to a guy because his 19" wheels were rubbing.


----------



## Flashy

Here's the 17" oem look of my car  
Thinking of getting some lighter 18s, seeing as the 17s are 8.5j what spec should I get in 18s? A lot are 18x8 but then I'd be looking at 235 tyres instead of 245.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

They look tidy for 17"

The bodywork is different to my TT, if you look at the lower side sills and front bumper etc.


----------



## tttony

> what spec should I get in 18s?


Factory spec for 18" wheels is 9J ET52 fitted with 245/40 R18 tyres.


----------



## Flashy

Thanks. That means they sit 8mm nearer the hub and poke out 4mm more.


----------



## Minulon

Good evening, I got the 19 Inch wheels + tyres on the car and I really do think the car sits fine on stock suspension!

19 inch peelers; 8.5J ET 43 
Tyres; 255/35 R19 Dunlop Sportmaxx RT2

Don't have any decent pictures yet bacuse the weather really has been horrible lately. :?

*EDIT*: The ride quality difference from 17 to 19 really isn't that bad at all, only *slightly* harder over bumps


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

This is how mine sits on standard s-line suspension. Exactly the same as a TTRS sits or Amplified edition.


----------



## Flashy

Quick wheel related question, does the TT have wheel bolts? Are they 60° tapered?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Yes, bolts.

Any colour that floats your boat

M14x1.5mm Thread Length 28mm to Radius Seat, overall Length 52mm, Radius Seat type (R13) This Bolt uses a 17mm Socket/Wrench


----------



## ryanbarbour

I have Aurum gold OEM Y spoke 20" 9j forged wheels. Wrapped in nankang 255/30/20 and am looking to get my car lowered 30mm all round and was wondering if i will have any issues.


----------



## ImportPer4mance

ReTTro fit said:


> This is a thread for people to post up there wheel and tyres sizes so others can get an idea of sizes etc for there car
> Add as much useful info as possible
> 
> I have 19" RS6 reps, mines S-line so sits 10mm lower
> 245 / 35 / 19. ET35 8.5j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Does anyone have pics of these wheels on a black MK2? Preferably a mk2 tts. I am thinking about getting a pair but wanna see a photo first and it seems like no one has any. Also not sure if the grey or silver would be better. Silver would match the mirrors and fuel filler cap, but grey might look better (grey RS4's look better than the silver ones IMO).


----------



## delmar.atlas

Hello everyone, alot of interesting ideas in regards to performance/looks etc., in this thread. I don't agree with a few posts regarding downsizing, but everyone has the right to their own opinion. Some prefer the car to "look" fast instead of being fast.

In regards to my setup and the reason behind it, just follow the link.

PROJECT OEM+; New Summer Rims and Tires

The TT had 255/45/17 ultra performance summer NITTO N555 tires and 225/50/17 Continental Viking 7 winter tires. The wheels are a 17/9 et 45 Advanti Racing Storm S1 wheels and only weigh 17lbs. 

In total I lost over 100lbs of rotational/unsprung weight. I took the fundamental motorsports ideology of power to weight ratio and distribution. Along with the ultra brake kit I think I saved in total close to #150lbs.

Feel free to check out this link to see the winter setup.






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Flashy

These weigh 18lbs each and I was able to stick with 18 inch rims  
Bola FLB 18x8.5j.


----------



## delmar.atlas

Flashy said:


> These weigh 18lbs each and I was able to stick with 18 inch rims
> Bola FLB 18x8.5j.
> 
> View attachment 480690


Nice.


----------



## ImportPer4mance

Would 19x8.5 ET53 fit the stock MK2 TTS without rubbing or any issues?


----------

